# Mini won't connect to MoCa network



## Warren Neville (Jun 20, 2017)

I have one mini that is connected to my Roamio using a Moca network. I am trying to install a second mini on the same network. I keep on getting an error screen that says the mini can't connect to the network, try rebooting your router, try connecting again, etc. I spent 1.5 hours on the phone with support. We tried everything including hooking up the new mini to the existing mini location. I still get the same error message at the location where an existing mini works. I exchanged the mini for a new mini with the same result. Any ideas? Tivo support seems to be out of ideas.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Can you report the exact message or error code you're seeing at the Mini? Is the Mini able to connect to the TiVo service and download its initial software updates?

Have you registered and activated the new Mini? See this post for details on activating a Mini, including the critical step needed to make the host DVR aware of newly authorized devices. (This usually isn't a problem for TiVo devices purchased directly from TiVo as they're activated on shipping from the warehouse, and the host DVR would typically have made one or more service connections before the new device arrives at its destination.)


----------



## Warren Neville (Jun 20, 2017)

The mini can't connect to the TiVo service because the installation stops at the screen that says: There is a problem with your network router (No.2). Your Tivo box was unable to connect to the DHCP server to obtain a network address. If this is the first time you have connected to the router..., please check router settings. If the connection has worked before, try rebooting router. I have rebooted the router and tried to manually install the IP address with the help of Tivo support. Nothing works. I have registered the mini, it shows on my account. The problem has to be with the router not accepting a second mini. The other mini on my Moca networks works fine.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Have you tried powering-down all your MoCA-related gear and your modem & router, making sure it's all powered-down for a few minutes simultaneously? A full power reset has been found to resolve MoCA hangups in the past.


----------



## Warren Neville (Jun 20, 2017)

I have turned off the cable modem and router. I haven't turned off the Roamio or the other mini at the same time. I am afraid to cut the power to the Roamio because it might cause problems. I can disconnect the other mini without any problem. I will try turning off the other mini, the cable modem and the router to see if that resolves the issue. I don't understand how one mini can work and the other mini does not. I replaced the new mini so it can't be a defective devise.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Warren Neville said:


> I replaced the new mini so it can't be a defective devise.


Well, not a single defective device, anyway.

You could also try connecting the new Mini via Ethernet at some temporary location where that's possible (just need a video connection, so a modern computer monitor connected via HDMI would work), in order to get the Mini initialized. Once the Mini is fully up-to-date and operating with the latest software, you could then move it to the known-good MoCA location and try converting it to a MoCA connectiion.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Sounds like Mini is still set up for Ethernet, not Moca.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Warren Neville said:


> I am afraid to cut the power to the Roamio because it might cause problems.


I'm not sure what problems you're concerned about, but if your Roamio is a 6-tuner model that is establishing your MoCA network, you'll want that Plus|Pro to be shutdown along with all your other network gear, in order to do the full power reset. (It *is* a MoCA connectivity issue you're trying to solve.)


----------



## Warren Neville (Jun 20, 2017)

I shut down the cable modem, the router and the second mini. After starting cable modem and router (but not the second mini), I was able to install the new mini and it is now working. I think having the second mini connected to my network at the same time I was trying to install the new mini may have been the problem. Anyway, thank you for all of the advise. I think I spent a total of 3 hours trying to get this to work. It shouldn't be this difficult.


----------

